# Michigan, here I come.



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2015)

This weekend is the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show. I volunteer at this one so I am hoping to be able to get some photos to share. I have never been disappointed before and this year's lineup is outstanding(as she always is)

Thunder Over Michigan 2015

In addition to what is on the above list The MAM is also sending their Mk.IX Spitfire and their JU52(Casa352)

My brother, who you "met" on my Fabulous Fishing Trip thread is driving down tomorrow. We will visit and overnight at our mom's place in London Ontario on Thursday and should be at Willow Run by about 8am on Friday morning.

Hoping for blue skies and safe flying.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a great line-up Jeff, and I hope you have a great time and get loads of pics.
BTW, I've found some info regarding taxis for DX, and I'll e-mail this, along with some hopefully useful notes on photo locations etc, by the weekend, whilst you're at the ToM. I've also got the badges done, and will get them in the mail within the next couple of days.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looks like a great line-up Jeff, and I hope you have a great time and get loads of pics.
> BTW, I've found some info regarding taxis for DX, and I'll e-mail this, along with some hopefully useful notes on photo locations etc, by the weekend, whilst you're at the ToM. I've also got the badges done, and will get them in the mail within the next couple of days.



Thanks Terry. I accept your mission and will endeavour to complete same.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Jolly good old chap !


----------

